# Endless loop in message app



## Jborch8 (Aug 4, 2011)

Anyone else experiencing the issue of getting stuck in the messaging app? When trying to back out using the back button, it seems as if it just reloads itself. Takes about a dozen clicks to get out of the app. I'm on Eclipse 1.4 with recent PBJ kernel.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## brainskins (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes, I am having this issue as well. Also occasionally when I click on the app launcher I just get a black screen with the house icon and it takes a minute to load up.


----------



## Jborch8 (Aug 4, 2011)

brainskins said:


> Yes, I am having this issue as well. Also occasionally when I click on the app launcher I just get a black screen with the house icon and it takes a minute to load up.


 yeah, that too.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## brainskins (Sep 26, 2011)

I just went back to stock and started all over again. Flashed Eclipse 1.4 w/PBJ. I'll let you know if it changes anything.


----------



## brainskins (Sep 26, 2011)

Seems to have fixed the app launcher lag but I'm still having the message app issues


----------



## Jborch8 (Aug 4, 2011)

brainskins said:


> Seems to have fixed the app launcher lag but I'm still having the message app issues


 thanks for the update.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------

